# Where should I stay round Calais



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I arrive in Calais @ 11pm, heading towards Belgium

Plan to wildcamp

Any suggestions???


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Citie Europe Motorhome park


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have used the aire there twice now, it is quite amazing watching the ferries go past the MH window, it can be a bit noisy at times though.............although the last time we were there we didn't find it too bad, there is water etc


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*thank you*



Briarose said:


> Hi we have used the aire there twice now, it is quite amazing watching the ferries go past the MH window, it can be a bit noisy at times though.............although the last time we were there we didn't find it too bad, there is water etc


do you know its GPS coordinates by any chance??????


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Other options in Calais...

>Yacht Basin<

>Ferry Terminal<

Heading out towards Belgium..

>Gravelines Aire<

Pete


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

The Yacht basin was closed to motorhomes when we were there last November, though trucks could still park there.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Calais aire was full last time we tried itlate at night - went to Cite Europe. Good for shopping the next morning and free. Gravelines aire a bit of a drive and not easy to find in the dark - it's also getting very popular.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Is the 11pm our time or theirs, if you want to travel for 40 mins when you get there we usually stop over on the aire in Bray Dunes when heading in that direction. 

If it is later than that we stay in Cite Europe, stayed on the Aire in Calais but could not relax, lots of local youths around the car park next door, huge ships going in and out, and wooo betide if its foggy and you get the fog horn to boot as we did!! 

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We stay at Cite Europe its so easy to find and really quiet even though its right next to the terminal - get a decent nights sleep and then shopping in morning to stock up. We travel to Auchan for fuel and way hay off we go!

oooh roll on 15th August can't wait!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

as PJ listed Gravelines is a good stop... it's convenient for Calais.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Greenie same time as us again, where you going this time? 

We go on tunnel on evening of the 14th then heading down to Brittany we think, but could change (again) 

Mandy


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> We stay at Cite Europe its so easy to find and really quiet even though its right next to the terminal - get a decent nights sleep and then shopping in morning to stock up. We travel to Auchan for fuel and way hay off we go!
> 
> oooh roll on 15th August can't wait!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Agree every time Citi Europe.. tried the aire next to teh tunnel... far too much noise for a good nights sleep


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Mandy 

We are going down on 15th this time cos it took us nearly 8 hours with the rush hour traffic so decided to go on the Saturday have 8 O'Clock crossing and then stay over at Cite Europe for first night.

Have not particularly planned a route but heading down to Royan for some surfing hopefully. Would like to go down Loire Valley again and boys want to stay at Haliotis on way back up near Mont st Michel.

Intend staying on far more Aire's this year and I am putting a warning out now WE ARE ON THE TRAIN WITH FULL BRAKES ON SO IF YOU ARE BEHIND US WATCH IT!

(we had incident last year when an emergency stop forced us to slide back but all sorted now!)

We are definitely sun chasing this time might even end up at Bordeaux if weather is dire.

Greenie :lol: 

PS Can't wait ....!!!!


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

we have just used the yacht basin for the 1st time 22nd august 2009, nice quiet location close to the town while we were there there were about 30 other m/h using it 1 guy had been there a couple of days,(even met my 1st mhf member there crooney i think he was called)
no migrents come that far down in to the town so no excess baggage  
while there we went into town to a restuarant and took olivia (age 4) to fair that was on there at the weekend she loved it and we would use it again.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy. Where is the aire at Bray Dunes? We have used the aire at Malo les Bains a number of times but last time we went it was closed.
Sid


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Something to bear in mind if staying at Cité Europe. We overnighted there last June and were woken by our dogs in the middle of the night. When I looked out of the window I saw someone poking about around the skirt lockers and wheels. I opened the door (in retrospect was this wise?) and the guy shot off saying in a heavy accent "Sorry" and "no problem". He then rejoined about half a dozen others all dressed very scruffily and I figure they were probably trying to smuggle themselves into the UK under the vehicle or perhaps in a locker. Fortunately they were all locked.

Anyway, thanks to the dogs we were alerted. All this despite the security patrols which frequently pass through the car parks.

This won't deter us from using the parking facilities again but might worry those of a more nervous disposition!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

HAVE STAYED AT CALAIS SEA FRONT AIRE TWICE NOW MARCH AND JUNE AND INTEND TO AGAIN TOMORROW NIGHT, NEVER HAD HASSLE, BUT IS VERY BUSY EVEN IN MARCH! NICE DONUTS FROM THE FRITES WAGGON ON THE FRONT! IF ANYONE IS ITENDING TO BE THERE TOMORROW NIGHT (WEDS 26TH) GIVE US A WAVE! :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

What are you shouting for ?? they went in May


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Yeh, LisaB! Why are you shouting? Are you already in Calais? 

Crikey, the number of times I've done several lines, only then to find my left little finger has dropped on the 'caps lock' key! :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:roll: OH left the caps lock on! And I just meant anyone on MHF not the previous posters necessarily!?!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tommytli said:


> no migrents come that far down in to the town so no excess baggage


Don't you believe it Tommy,

Rita and I witnessed several opening up a curtain side trailer to the right of the the lorry park entrance, near the flats, and climbing into the back of it. They were out of luck, as the trailer didn't go anywhere, but that didn't stop them making a disturbance in the very early hours.

It used to be really quiet, with a security patrol doing the rounds along the back of the MH's every few hours. We're not so keen to stop their again.

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Good wild spot not far from Calais*

If you want to be on your own with views of the sea on both sides and watch the ferries go by in the distance there is a great spot at Cap Blanc Nez just a few miles south of Calais. You can either head down the coast road through a small village called Sangatte or if you go down the motorway way head for Escalles and go up the one road up the hill to the Cap. At the top there is a road to the side, if your heading from south from Sangatte its on the left opposite the Cap Monument. There is a sign for a restaurant at the top of the hill but it was closed last week. There are usually a few vans just up the road on the right (not very level) but if you continue 100 or 200 yards there are two points where you can pull off and park level. The road continues up to the restaurant and communications tower but is a dead end so virtually no traffic. Its quite exposed but in front of you, you can view the monument, to the left look out to sea towards Dover and to the right you get to see all the ferry traffic. When we stayed there last week it was blowing a gale and the van rocked like mad but after 5 years sleeping on a boat it didnt bother me. We didnt think much of Northern Frances coast but the 6 mile stretch between Cap Blanc Nez and Cap Griz Nez is lovely.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Stay at the Gravelines Aire last Saturday. It was a lot quieter than it was at the same time as last year. There was even a caravan parked along the quayside. 

It a nice spot for a night and only a short drive to Calais the next day.

Derek


----------



## magicmart (Feb 2, 2008)

*camping near calais*

Try Bray Dunes its not far and has a good sized car park where lots of people overnight.
Very quiet


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Theres a new place in Calais, i think its called The Jungle! :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We slept in the Cité €urope camping-car park on Sunday night. (in the van!)

Very quiet, only one other MH there.

No sign of any ne'er-do-wells.

Workmen are erecting a line of very substantial wooden posts along the bottom end of the MH parking area, parallel to the hedge/trees.

It makes access to the parking a bit tricky.

I enquired of one of the workmen as to the purpose of the alterations.

His French was not very good (!!) but it is nothing to do with security or motorhomes.

It is to be used for some new "enterprise" - I didn't manage to find out what.


----------



## chask (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive heard there is a number of spare spaces at a family run site, close to ferry port, formally occupied by ethnic asylum seekers.(not sure about facilities ie toilets, water ect)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We were at Cite Europe on Saturday, were going to stay overnight but there were several dozen "unsavoury" types around so went to the aire/campsite at Escalles (sp?). It's in the "All the Aires France" book but more like a campsite. Bit expensive for an Aire at €9.50 but includes toilets and showers - good views of the channel.

Joe & Denise


----------

